# Plastisol ink - How the heck do you stay clean when printing !



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I am a newbie to printing my own shirts, i've just tried my first couple of runs with printing with plastisol inks , was quite an interesting few days , i've learnt a lot! 

I have so much respect for you guys who have been doing it for years it is no not as easy as it looks when the pros do it!

My question is how do you all stay so clean ?
Before i knew it i have ink on the shirts from my fingers, the under side of the screen was covered ie on the emulsion and not through the transparent part of screen. 

Is it just practice?

Can you use anything to get the pre cured plastisol out of the shirts?

It's all been test runs so far but i'm thinking how the heck am i going to get clean enough not as to mark shirts?

Apologies for what might be a stupid question, !


----------



## ricks1299 (Nov 7, 2014)

yes it is very hard the ink can go everywhere, when you put ink on a screen do not put the ink on top of your image that is burned out because it will leak through. Put in at bottom or top next to where you have you squeegee and floodcoat bar. Also you put masking tape around the inside edge of the screen for the overlfow. If you need to wipe off or clean the underside or print side of your screen have a dry rag to wipe off or mineral spirit on a raf to wipe off. The rest is up to you; use putty knife or paint stick to get ink out of bucket and that just takes time to learn, and do it slow but it will still splatter. 
Kinda have to clean as you go to and wipe buckets off or you can also put paper down in area that you use ink for the splatter. As for cloths keep a few pair of pants and shirts to only use for printing and try to wipe off with mineral spirit as best you can and most of it will come off in the wash but will still stain on cloths. 

Maybe someone will have better ideas for for starters hope this helps. 

We make paper heat pressed tranfers that go onto the shirt if you use or know of someone. 
thanks
Rick


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Ink on the underside of the screen will be due to off contact issues - the distance between the shirt and the screen when in the print position.

You can buy a spot cleaning gun, and fluid, from most supplies houses. Not cheap, but it will pay for itself.

As for the rest, yes it is down to practice.
Keep your fingers tucked back when holding the squeege.
Learn to control the ink - just because it is on the screen doesn't mean you have to pull it all across the image every time. Too much ink will soon rise up the squeege, and up youe elbows. A larger screen will help, you will benefit from the extra 'ink well' around the image.

The best tool for handling ink is the 'Goop Scoop'. Dave Roper sells them in the UK, about £2 each.


----------



## APGPrint (Nov 18, 2014)

The Spot Cleaning gun is a must. Eventually you WILL get pinholes that you'll need to spray out of shirts.

As for the rest, it's mostly practice. Keep an eye on your fingertips after you've added ink.

Don't forget to buy a decent hand cleaner. Trying to get ink off your hands with just soap and water is nowhere.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Even after many years it can be hard to have fingers clean all the time lol

Never touch any shirt prior checking your fingers, hand, arms. sometime shirts and pants !

Use glove when mixing inks (I use medical gloves)

With time it is easier.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Gloves are a must when handling ink, but I prefer not to wear them when printing. 
If you get ink on your fingers, often you can feel it before you do any damage. If you get ink on your gloves, you won't know until it is too late.


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

An apron will help with the body, medial disposable gloves are a must and you will go through a lot of them. But you don't have to wipe your hands as often. I use disinfecting wipes that you can buy at wal mart or sams. They are moisture and clean ink really well. You will get the hang of it, just be patient.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help and replies.

I'm off to buy some gloves now! Plus will save up for a spot gun, they sound like a good thing to have.

I've just realised i am such a messy person and this is going to have to change! 

Really appreciate the help with the ink on the under screen issue, will work on my technique .

This site has been invaluable for help, thanks guys


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

good to hear, if you want to not get frustrated when doing any screen printing, learn how to keep you hands clean. Also, spot gun is not just something nice to have but a huge necessity to help you not throw away profits or shirts! We all make mistakes the having a spot gun helps big time!


----------

